

Code Review + Google Wave = Code Wave - edw519
http://helderribeiro.net/?p=130

======
extension
It's dizzying thinking about all the existing things that Wave could replace,
let alone the novel things that could be built on it.

Out of the box, it's email, instant messaging, a blog engine, a wiki and
Twitter. With an extension or two, it becomes any kind of social tool you can
imagine.

It sounds too good to be true, but that's because we've been obsessed with the
web for so long that we've become blind to just how backwards it is for the
things we want to do. If we want to build social tools, _of course_ we should
start with a social platform and build little tools on top of it.

------
Spyckie
The git or mercurial teams should build a Google Wave robot that comes with
the software. Not because I want them to, but because its a killer feature. :)

Also for syntax highlighting - take a look at codemirror. I've used it before
and have been very satisfied with its performance and functionality.

I had a similar idea, but create the whole IDE on wave. Several advantages:

1) Programmable - you can add in functionality to the IDE much more easily by
adding gadgets or even robots.

2) It gets rid of the concept of 'local copy' altogether, and makes your
development project accessible from anywhere by anyone. It also means that you
only have to set up one test environment rather than everyone's local
environment.

3) You can have as many test servers or production servers as you want. One
robot to manage multiple servers at once. This robot is essentially a remote
command line connected to serveral test/production servers. This makes cheap
servers (100$ wall servers anyone?) useful.

------
sahaj
you have something very real and mature here.

